# worth the cost of the old 7.3?



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

looking at a couple trucks to daily drive, plow with and work with. construction, light landscaping, towing machines, other trucks on occasion..

first is an 01 7.3 f350.ex cab long bed. 131k on it.. decent shape, some minor rust on the bottom of doors and pinch welds on rockers. brand new long bed, shocks, brakes, tires, trans was rebuilt by a reputable shop 5k miles ago.. and its set up boss, exactly how i need it to be. but its at a hefty price tag for a 16 year old truck. 10,500. the trucks been undercoated, fluid filmed, and meticulously taken care of for what it is. but the inflated diesel market is definitely evident.

next is a 16 f250 6.2. ex cab short bed. i drove it a while back, and definitely liked it. id have to spend the g note or so for boss truck side, this truck only has 13k on it and is a new truck for the not so new price tag. its a 30k truck, and i plan to finance half of it. 

i just want to know if that 7.3 price is the norm for these trucks? i bought one a year or so ago crew cab lariat for 9500 and ended up flipping it for 12k.. i know it was worth it to the right buyer, but i feel i can get more bang for my buck in a newer truck? just looking for input. thanks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I just refurbished my 2002. Still needs a few items. With my time I figure I put 10,000 in it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

As you obviously already know, the 7.3 has a huge cult following. That being said, I'm no longer a fan of it. It had it's place, but all the diesels from the big 3 are now better, stronger units. I'd go with the newer gas model if it were me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Everyones situation can be different. I would not run out and by one unless I was capable of performing repairs myself. But it does amaze me what these sell for. Everything done to mine I did myself. If I was looking for something, I would look down south. That's where my last truck came from.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

https://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5924888775.html

The one you found is better than this....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/5924888775.html
> 
> The one you found is better than this....


That's 4000.00 to high, but I would not give you a nickel for it. Whats that term, rode hard and put away wet. I do not want to hijack this thread. If the OP can perform his own repairs, they are good trucks. But don't purchase a 16 year old truck if you have to pay for repairs.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

10yd spreader? :laughing:


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I liked the 3rd picture of him stacking snow and probably getting stuck...

Diesel trucks out here are ridiculously over priced. Not sure if it's because the rich guy thinks he looks cool in one, or if it's the fact that if you own a business here you apparently need one. I'm not sure. Everyone I've talked to was floored that I got a gasser.

I do love the look of those OBS fords though.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

I do all my own repairs. This is my 20 something diesel truck, and I've bought and sold enough to appreciate the inflated market. Lol. But, on the other hand, the 16 year old truck is still 16 years old.. As much as I like them for the reliability, and simplicity, compared to newer engines and whatnot, it's still outdated. But from a bottom line standpoint, it's a cash paid for truck. It will do nothing but make money. Whereas, anything I go for new(er) gas or diesel it will cost me a decent payment every month. Had my eye on a newer ram hemi, and ram diesel, haven't decided yet what to go with. Also, the 7.3 being a long bed, I don't have to hunt around for a shortbed sander, V box spreaders are readily available..


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Randall Ave said:


> Everyones situation can be different. I would not run out and by one unless I was capable of performing repairs myself. But it does amaze me what these sell for. Everything done to mine I did myself. If I was looking for something, I would look down south. That's where my last truck came from.


 You can say the same about the 94-02 Ram 2500/3500 Cummins, they sell high as well. Often times around me one that's in pretty good shape go for about 15k and up for a short bed extended cab. The 7.3's are almost impossible to find in good cond near here.


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

An 01 7.3 in good shape with a 130K miles for $10k is a maybe a thousand high but its not bad. And you can not do with a newer 6.2 gas Ford what you can with a 7.3, the torque just isnt there. I'd go with the 7.3 for more versitilty, power, and you still have 100k of somewhat trouble free miles to go. I guess im somewhat bias though cause im a diesel guy


----------



## COAL REAPER (Dec 2, 2016)

sounds like a fair price to me. im sure you know enough to look into the front end if it needs any work also.
on the 6.2, now that the '17s are out, would you not be able to find a leftover at a dealership for close to the same price?
when i am ready for a another truck i am going to have a hard time deciding between a newish gasser or another 7.3


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

If you can do most of your own repairs, I'd lean towards the 7.3. Sure its 16 years old but its turning profit right out of the box. I understand that for alot of people a newer clean truck presents itself better than an older truck, but with the rigors of the job, I just cant see beating up a new truck when an older paid for unit will more than suffice.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

If you have the cash I'd buy a truck outright. Especially if it's not your only rig. 
The 7.3 is a great truck, for that year range you're looking at. 
I personally don't think that price is outrageous, new tires and new bed has gotta be close to 3k? Shocks and brakes another 1200 if they did calipers. 
I had a 02 7.3 long bed ex cab. Was a great truck, but Nickle and dimed the hell out of me. I got rid of it for a 2011 super duty w 6.2 w 30k on it. Sure it didn't have the torque as the 7.3 , but I love that engine and would happily take it over the 7.3 again. I've towed 10k pounds regularly and run a 9 foot boss and 2 yard sander full with no issues. Been a super reliable engine and platform. 
But if you want the diesel, be aware of the extra repairs you will be facing. Front end, etc.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

This is my 02 f350, has a 7.3. I think it has 133000. On it. I put a new utility body on it last week. With the bed off, replaced all the brake lines from the Abs unit back. Everything on the rear brakes, new front end, and new from brakes. For what I use it for it will be fine.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

So that's what snow looks like


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> This is my 02 f350, has a 7.3. I think it has 133000. On it. I put a new utility body on it last week. With the bed off, replaced all the brake lines from the Abs unit back. Everything on the rear brakes, new front end, and new from brakes. For what I use it for it will be fine.
> View attachment 169215


Yes, I bet it will work for you, Nice truck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I see this post turning into a Diesel verses gas and older verses newer, We all know where that brings us. LOL. Say your average truck payment is $500.00 per mo. I know it would be more but I have not bought a new truck since 98. For a payed for truck this leaves me $6000.00 for repairs per yr.

To me I have no problem with a guy wanting a new truck? The problem I have with new trucks is the beating they take and how many different drivers in them. I also know your account will tell you to buy one for tax reasons. 

For the money I need to pay for the new truck I would want would cost me $55K to 60K, I can Buy a old rental in the City that will give me similar tax advantages. The 95 ford above is way over priced with almost touching 300K miles 7.3 or not. Randall is right. If you prefer diesel, Gas, New, old whatever, Buy what you want. We all will be pushing daises before everybody will agree on this.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

OP, Whatever you decide have your cash or financing in order, Sellers are more willing to sell when the guy got the money in order, I will sell for less if I see cash or a deal for sure. This is better than some blowhard coming and wanting it but Granda Pa has to give him the money.

I am old enough to know not to talk price or negotiate with someone that don't have cash. The answer is always no with out non refundable deposit or cash. You want the deals they are out there. You just got to be prepared when the opportunity comes a long. Good Luck


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

it will be my only truck for the time being. personally driven by me, as i start to expand this into a full time gig. to throw a curve into this in a way, the gas truck im now considering is a 2016 ram 2500 crew short bed with 18k miles.. certified, with a 7 year 100k warranty. seems like you cant go wrong there.. its that or this 7.3, which i know i can run for a season or two, with minimal work.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

allagashpm said:


> If you have the cash I'd buy a truck outright. Especially if it's not your only rig.
> The 7.3 is a great truck, for that year range you're looking at.
> I personally don't think that price is outrageous, new tires and new bed has gotta be close to 3k? Shocks and brakes another 1200 if they did calipers.
> I had a 02 7.3 long bed ex cab. Was a great truck, but Nickle and dimed the hell out of me. I got rid of it for a 2011 super duty w 6.2 w 30k on it. Sure it didn't have the torque as the 7.3 , but I love that engine and would happily take it over the 7.3 again. I've towed 10k pounds regularly and run a 9 foot boss and 2 yard sander full with no issues. Been a super reliable engine and platform.
> But if you want the diesel, be aware of the extra repairs you will be facing. Front end, etc.


exactly what im thinking right now. hes done all the major high dollar issues, that bed and trans alone was 6k, new oil pan, shocks, brakes, tires, all that as well. the long bed is nice, i can run a SS v-box without having to hunt for the ultra rare 7 footer. the other gas trucks, ram or ford, that im looking at are short bed. only thing i feel will be a bit of a challenge for the truck, or at least take getting used to, is towing my john deere skid around. its a 10k machine with a 3k trailer... roughly..


----------

